# Date & Rate ...... 2011



## bubba's mom

Here's the place to put your dates & rates for 2011....  If you see 2 rates for a stay, the higher rate applies to the Friday &/or Saturday night stay.  Sunday-Thursday nights are the lower rate.

Please do NOT post info unless you have an actual rate to post.  If you just are posting your date & hotel, there's another thread for that.  Thanks!

Info to include~

date
hotel
type of room
rate
type of rate
username


*JANUARY*

3 - 5
HRH
Garden View 2 Qu
$211.65 
AAA Discount
jroyster86 


5
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$219.
Seasonal 
cpl100

6 - 8
HRH
Garden View 2Q
$236.65
AAA
Cinders28 

10 - 14
HRH
Std 2 Qu
$159 
APH
Diskids2

15 - 17
HRH
Kids Suite
$353 
APH
burnsoc 

15 - 18
RPR
$174 & $139 
Std 2 Qu
Fla Res Rate
hlauburn 

21 - 25
RPR
Std
$186.15
AAA
DisneyFan32WI

22 - 25
HRH
Std 2 Qu
$159
APH 
Cornish Pixie 


27 - Feb 3
RPR
Std 2Q
$153 
Stay More, Save More
AJA 


*FEBRUARY*

3
HRH
Std 2 Qu
$159
APH
thanks for the info!

3
HRH
Deluxe 2 Qu
$226.80 
Military Rate
Mommy Poppins

3
RPR 
Std/2Q
$191
AAA 
ibcnu

4
RPR Club Level/2Q
$271.15
AAA 
ibcnu

10 - 11
RPR
Std 2Q
$186.15
AAA
sdmom 

10 - 13
HRH Club 
$309 
AAA 
Chimo2u 

10 - 13 
PBH 
Club 2Q
$315
AAA 
*thanks for the info

11 - 17
HRH
Std 2 Qu 
$186.75 (garden/theme park view)
Stay more/Save more
ssdavis 

12
PBH
Deluxe 2 Qu
$269 
APH
thanks for the info!

12
PBH 
Deluxe 2 Qu
$233.80 
Military Rate
Mommy Poppins

13 - 17
RPR
Std 
$139
APH 
ldmilton

19
RPR
Std 2 Qu
294.
Rack? 
roadtripper 


20 - 25
HRH
Queen Deluxe
$327.20
Stay More/Save More
Tjkane28

21 - 25
HRH
Club
$390
Stay More, Save More
kodacachers 


23 - 27 
HRH
Club
$449 (shockingly expensive, but i'm hoping to trade in for a better rate later)
rack
kodacachers

24 - 26
RPR
Standard 2Q
$189 & $209
APH
damo 


24 - 27
HRH
Std 2Q 
$271.15 & $288.15 
Stay More, Save More 
Mickey's Pal

28 - March 5
RPR
Std 2Q
$223.20 & $239.20 
Stay More, Save More
Pikester 


*MARCH*

4 - 7
RPH
Std 2 Qu 
$209
APH
kaffinito 

6 - 9
PBH
Garden View
$219
APH
RACEFAN9 

6 - 9
PBH
Club King
$359
Fla Res
work2live
*Bay View King was $259 w/ FL Res Rate


8 - 10
PBH
Garden View
$219
Fla Res 
nytimez

12 - 13
RPR
Std 2 Qu
269.10 & 251.10 
AAA
Hug the Mouse


17 - 18
HRH
Club 2 Qu
$321.30  & $335.30 
Military discount
disnewbie108

18 - 22
RPR
Water View, Std 2Q
$279 & $262 
Stay More, Save More
rstanley 

19 - 22 
PBH
King Portofino Suite (Plat upgrade)
$249 & $269
rack
bjakmom

19 - 26
PBH
Club Level/2Q
$346 
Stay More, Save More
wegs3000 

26 - 27
RPR
Std 2Q
$269.10
AAA
inkmahm

27 - 30
RPR
$189
APH 
num1tigerfan

31
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$279
Seasonal 
Wadekind 

31 - Apr. 7
RPR
Std. 2 Qu
$195
Super Saver
odhrty


*APRIL*

1-3
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$299
Seasonal 
Wadekind 

3
HRH
$237.30
Std. 2 Qu. Garden view
Military 
mamabearof4 

6 - 7
RPR 
Std
$256
AAA 
tinkgirl1984

10 - 13
PBH
$219
Std 2 Queen Deluxe (YF Gold upgrade) 
APH
Rash 

14 - 15
HRH
$229
APH
goofy4tink

14 - 19
RPR
2 Qu (waterview)
$247 - $313
Stay More, Save More 
cuddles

17 - 24

$237.40 & $251 
Std. 2Qu
Stay more/Save more
Ohiodislover 


*MAY*

2 - 3
RPR
$154
Standard King
APH 
ldmilton

4 - 8
RPR
$154 & $174
Std.
FL Resident 
jagwebb1

8 - 11
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$224.51 
Stay more/Save more
ChisJo 

9 - 11
RPH
Std 2 Qu
$179 (xtra adult)
APH
ChisJo

11 - 15
PBH
Std
$258
Stay more, Save more
elbodans 

13 - 15
HRH
Graceland Suite
$1980. + tx
Rack
YCFan

21 - 28
RPR
Club 2Q 
$258 & $244
Stay More, Save More
rubbertops

25 - 31
RPH
Water View 2 Qu (YF Gold upgrade) 
$169 (avg)
FL Res
Bluer101

26 - 6/2
RPR Club 
Std
$244.30 &  $258.30 
(Stay More?)
BrerMama 

27 - 6/3
RPH
Std 
$188 & $174
Rack (I assume) 
mischief32

27 - 31
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$204 & $184 
APH
Michelina

27 - 31
PBH
Std 2 Qu Garden View with APH for memorial weekend.
$179 & $199
APH
Brownie54


*JUNE*

2 - 4
PBH
Std 2 Qu 
$174 
APH 
damo 

2 - 5
HRH
Deluxe Queen
appx. $368
Stay More, Save More
*thanks for the info

3 - 5
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$174
APH
christophfam

3 - 5
HRH 
Garden view 
$199 
APH 
cvjw

5 - 8
RPR
Std
$224.10
Stay more, save more 
sassyredhead 

5 - 9 
PBH
Std. 2 Qu
$179.00
APH
tink20 

6 - 9
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$224.10
Stay more/Save more
CherylMomof3

6 - 9
PBH
Std. Bay View
$219
APH
kerri0616


8
HRH
Std 2 Qu
179.00
APH 
tikilyn

8 - 9
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$224.10
AAA 
jklmrm

9
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$154.00 ($173.25 inc. tx)
APH 
Laurabearz

11 - 12
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$260
AAA 
kotto1234

11 -18
RPR
Club Level/2Q
$272.30 & $258.30
Stay More, Save More
maggiew

12 - 16
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$219
APH
StitchandPooh'sMom

21  -25
RPR
Std 2Q
$228.65 & $245.65 
Stay More, Save More
mapmakerj 

22 - 24
RPH
$189 & $209
APH
LaurieA

23 - 25
RPR
Std 
$242 - Thursday
$260 - Friday
AAA Rate
Toystory 

27 - 7/1
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$228.65
Stay More/Save More
akmom

29 - July 7
RPR 
$188.30 & $202.30
Std
Stay More/Save More 
dcherry

30- 7/2 
RPR
Std 2Q/Kids Suite
$219 & $239/$504 & $524 (no disc. avail)
APH
Disfamplan 

*JULY*

1 - 3 
RPH
Std 2 Qu Water view
$179 & $159 
Pin code rate via email 
wreck

1 - 5
PBH
Portofino Suite/ YF Platinum Upgrade
$179 & $199
APH
Disneyhappy 

3 - 7 
PBH 
Deluxe
$291.60 (YF Gold upgrade)
Stay More/Save More
fort lauderdale dave

6 - 8
RPH
Std.
$242.10 & $262.10 
AAA 
LV Disney Fan(atic)

7 - 13 
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$201.75 & $216.75 
Stay More/Save More
MdMommy 

8
PBH
Std 2 Qu Bay View 
$279 (xtra adult fee applied)
APH
Ilb

8 - 11
HRH
Standard 2Q
$329
rack
adminjedi 

13 - 16
PBH
Std 2 Qu, Bay view
$259 & $279 
APH
mickey family

14 - 16
RPH
Std. 2 Qu
$269 & $289
Rack
DisMom72 

16 - 30
RPR
King Suite (YF Plat Upgrade)
$202 & $188
Stay More/Save More
rpbert1 

18 - 22
(offsite) Holiday Inn Maingate (to Universal)
Dble Qu
$79.75 
Orbitz package 
ky07

25
HRH
2 Qu Deluxe 
$388.60 
AAA
Sazzo'sMommy

26 - 31
RPR 
Std 2 Qu
$215.20 & $231.20
Stay More/Save More
DonnaLeah

28 - Aug 4
RPR Club
Std 2Qu
$258 & $272
Stay More/Save More 
Claireybear



*AUGUST*

9 - 11
HRH
Std 2 Qu Garden View
$324
AAA 
Mom3girls 

12 - 15
HRH
Pool View std. 2 Qu
$341 & $233
AAA
lisawalkerc21

13
PBH
Std 2 Qu Bay View
$199 
APH (pin code rate via email)
n2mm

14 - 17
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$186.15 
AAA rate
zippehsmom

14 - 18
HRH 
Club 
$327 (inc tax)
Stay More/Save More
drag n' fly

15 - 29
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$164 & $199 (xtra adult)
APH
MARK N TYME 

16 - 20
RPR
Std. 2 Qu
$186.15
Stay More/Save More 
michele2042

17 - 31 
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$153.30 
Stay More/Save More 
info provided by schumigirl

17 - 31 (yes...14 nites!)
RPR 
King Suite
$251.53 
Stay More/Save More  
schumigirl

19 - 20
HRH
2 Qu Garden View
$211
AAA
DougEMG 

21 - 23
RPH
king Water view 
$169
APH
LarryM 

22 - 24
PBH
Std 2 Qu Garden View
$169
Fla Res
nytimez

25 - 28
PBH
Portofino Suite
$450
Stay More/Save More
Pas130 

27 - 29
RPR
Std King
$ 139 & $169 
APH 
kochmd1 

31 - 9/3
HRH 
Pool view 2queen
APH 
$194 & $224 
pigby


*SEPTEMBER*

4 - 9
RPR 
$164.00 
Stay More/Save More
Rags

7 - 11
HRH 
$218
Std 2 Qu - Club  
PIN code mailing rate
Pat McDuck

15 - 16
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$139
APH
Damo

15 - 18
PBH
Std 2 Qu Bay View 
$199 & $229 
AAA
TLinden16

22 - 25
PBH
Std 2 Qu Garden view
averages out to $212.63/night (inc tax...$194.40 less expensive than Stay More/Save More)
APH 
bumbershoot 

22 - 25
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$169
APH
Marquibiri

23 - 24
PBH
Portofino Suite (YF Platinum upgrade)
$199.99
APH
Damo 

27 - 29
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$139 & $189
APH & AAA
cel_disney 

28 - 10/3
RPR
Std King
$131.40 
TA disc.
RAPstar 

*OCTOBER*

2 - 8
HRH
Std 2 Qu - Garden View
$165
cuches

3-6
HRH
Garden View 
$169 
APH
Melanie230

3 - 7 
PBH,
Std King Garden View
$169
Fla Res
longhorn341 

4 - 11
RPH
King Suite (YF platinum upgrade)
$153.30 & $188.30 & $174.30
Stay More/Save More
macraven 

5 - 9
HRH 
Garden View 2 Queen Room 
$169.00/$189.00/$234.00 
APH Special 
AlexandNessa

5 - 10
Std 2 Qu
$153 & $174 & $188
Stay More/ Save More
Lycaon

5 - 7
PBH
Gardenview 
$169 & $273
APH 10/6 and Rack 10/7
keishashadow 

7 - 10
HRH
Std
$294 
Seasonal
thumbalyna

10 - 13
HRH 
Std 2 Qu Garden View 
$189 
APH Special 
sandymandr 

13 - 16
RPR
Club
$265 & $309 
APH
Kewz1

13 - 16
HRH
Std 2 Qu/Pool view
$219.80 & $233.80 
Military
thanks for the info! 

14 - 16
RPR 
Std 2 Qu
$209 
APH 
RACEFAN9 

15 - 19
RPH
Std 2 Qu
$241.50
Harry Potter Package
Joshuasmom1

19
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$249
Seasonal Rate
smdigh

26 - 28
RPR
$224 & $ 242
Std
Stay More/Save More 
brenda1966

*NOVEMBER*

8 - 9
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$139
APH
Laurabearz

10 - 17
RPR
$174.30 & $188.30
Std King
Stay More/Save More
ZooKeeper13

17-22
RPR
$139 & $169
Std 2 Qu
APH
mischief32


18 - 24
RPH
Std 2 Qu
Stay More/Save More
$201.75
cuddlykp


22 - 26
RPR
22      $224.20
23/24  $248.20
25      $264.20
Std King
Stay More/Save More
jroyster86

27 - Dec. 1
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$131.40
PIN Mailer code
Zim 


28 
RPH
Std 2 Qu
$186
AAA
ireland_nicole

*DECEMBER*

3
RPH
Club Std 2 Qu 
$271.15
AAA
ireland_nicole 

4 - 6 
HRH 
Std Garden view 
$154 
APH 
MrsMud

4 - 9
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$134  
APH
maryann92201

6 - 9
RPR
Std King 
$219.62
Pkg (brokendown)
DrDoofenshmirtz

7 - 11
PBH
Std 2 Qu/Garden view 
$179.40
postcard promo
Buzz's buddy

13 - 17
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$197.10 
Stay More/Save More 
tinydancer09 

14 - 16
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$134 & $164
APH
Beezle2 

14 - 22
RPR
Standard King
$153.30
Stay more/Save more
sanveaz 

16
RPH
Std 2 Qu Garden view
$186
AAA
jperiod

16 - 22
RPR
$239
Std 2 Qu/Club
Stay more/Save more
ttree 

17 - 20
RPR
Std 2 Qu (+ extra adult)
$211.15
AAA
ngoldy


17 - 22
PBH
2 bedroom Portofino Suite (1 king bed/1 two qu bed/parlor)
PlatYF upgrade
Stay more/Save more
$411
goofy!


26 - 29
HRH
Std 2 Qu-Garden View
$384.00
AAA
RayRing

30 - Jan 4
HRH
Pool View
$368.90(Fri/Sat) and $209.25 (starting Sun)
Stay More/Save More
AlexandNessa


----------



## damo

It makes bubba's mom's job a lot easier if everyone uses the exact format as stated above so she can just copy and paste.


----------



## rpbert1

No rate booked yet , as they are not on their site.
 But are you still planning the boat trip Barb for next year, as not sure wether to go 5th July or in August for a change


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> It makes bubba's mom's job a lot easier if everyone uses the exact format as stated above so she can just copy and paste.



Yes it does....thank you for posting that. 



rpbert1 said:


> No rate booked yet , as they are not on their site.
> But are you still planning the boat trip Barb for next year, as not sure wether to go 5th July or in August for a change



We are flying to Florida the beginning of July next year (Dad's bday is the 4th  )  We are planning to sail BVI, but that is in the hands of BIL....so, we'll see what pans out.   Might get 1 night at UO...or not...have no idea yet...


----------



## kodacachers

Feb 23-27 11
HRH
Club
$449
rack
kodacachers

(Hope i did that right).  Shockingly expensive, but i'm hoping to trade in for a better rate later.


----------



## kevin harrison

October 17th
HRH
Kids suite
No Rate yet - just booking ref.
Kevin Harrison


----------



## Pembo

03/31 -04/02
RPH
Standard
$259 
AAA
Pembo


----------



## chimo2u

Booked today to guarantee my resort...Hopefully a substantial savings will come out when 2011 rates are released!!!


FEB 10 - 13, 2011
Portofino Bay Hotel
Club Level
$394 FEB 10
$499 FEB 11/12
Rack Rate scared1: Hope it comes down!!)
Chimo2u


----------



## cinders28

Jan 6-8
HRH 
Std Room 2Q
$259 / night
Seasonal Rate
Cinders28

I have called several times hoping for a AAA rate. Nothing yet.


----------



## Girlsontour

12th October
HRH
Garden View
no idea of rate - booked with Virgin Holidays
GirlsonTour


----------



## jpeppers

Hard Rock Hotel, standard on March 4th, 2011 for $329 ($370 after tax). Hoping for better rates cuz these suck.


----------



## kevin harrison

Girlsontour said:


> 12th October
> HRH
> Garden View
> no idea of rate - booked with Virgin Holidays
> GirlsonTour



Are you crazy? What made you book with Virgin? Their rate is astronomical, were quoting £2800 for a basic garden room.


----------



## cjc

12th August 2011 for 7 nights
RPR
£142 average per night (via Complete Orlando)
Standard Room


----------



## wegs3000

March 19-26
RPR
Club Level 2Q
$399 avg./night
Seasonal rack rate
wegs3000

Sure hoping for some discounts to pop.  Online reservations opened today but the rate is no different from our phone reservation from three months ago.


----------



## bubba's mom

jpeppers said:


> Hard Rock Hotel, standard on March 4th, 2011 for $329 ($370 after tax). Hoping for better rates cuz these suck.





cjc said:


> 12th August 2011 for 7 nights
> RPR
> £142 average per night (via Complete Orlando)
> Standard Room



need to know if these are 'rack' rates or a different type before they get added


----------



## dcherry

RPR
June 29 through July 7 2011
$269/night
standard room


----------



## bubba's mom

dcherry said:


> RPR
> June 29 through July 7 2011
> $269/night
> standard room



rack rate?


----------



## dcherry

bubba's mom said:


> rack rate?



That's the rate that came up for online reservations so I guess so.


----------



## adminjedi

July 8, 11
HRH
Standard 2Q
$329
rack
adminjedi


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

date: July 7, 8
hotel: RPH
type of room: standard
rate: $269 for the 7th, $289 for the 8th
type of rate: rack
username: LV Disney Fan(atic)

They told me to keep calling back and checking for the AAA rates, which they "hope to have out soon".


----------



## thumbalyna

Oct 7-10 2011
HRH
Standard Room
294 plus tax
seasonal
thumbalyna

hope for a better rate to come out but booked early so i am on property for HHN


----------



## wegs3000

Bubba's Mom: I apologize.  We saw the Stay More, Save More rates for our dates and decided to go whole hog and stay at the Portofino.  Same dates.  Sorry for being a pain.  I sure appreciate all your advice and tips though!  That's what pushed us to change in resorts.

March 19-26, 2011
PBH
Club Level/2Q
$346 average per night
Stay More, Save More rate
wegs3000


----------



## bubba's mom

wegs3000 said:


> Bubba's Mom: I apologize.  We saw the Stay More, Save More rates for our dates and decided to go whole hog and stay at the Portofino.  Same dates.  Sorry for being a pain.  I sure appreciate all your advice and tips though!  That's what pushed us to change in resorts.
> 
> March 19-26, 2011
> PBH
> Club Level/2Q
> $346 average per night
> Stay More, Save More rate
> wegs3000



no need to apologize...I know what this "job" consists of...not my first time 

You will love Portofino....we do!


----------



## Girlsontour

kevin harrison said:


> Are you crazy? What made you book with Virgin? Their rate is astronomical, were quoting £2800 for a basic garden room.





Got a price for the split stay holiday we wanted and was happy with the price - booked it when they were offering 15% off - TA couldn't match price!!


----------



## sassyredhead

June
5 - 8
RPH
Std
$224.10
Stay more, save more rate
sassyredhead


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

Royal Pacific
Oct. 5-10
Waterview- Loews Gold Upgrade
Oct. 5 - 7  at 134., Oct 8 - 9 at 209 
kimberlyfamilyfv


----------



## rpbert1

Hi Barb, tried to talk Charlotte into going back to PBH next year , but she wanted RPR, so not that bothered as we love both, probably RPR better.

July 16th- 30th
RPR
King Suite
$269-$289
Rack rate
Platinum Card holder
Rpbert1


----------



## BrizMarc

sassyredhead said:


> June
> 5 - 8
> RPH
> Std
> $224.10
> Stay more, save more rate
> sassyredhead



How did you get "stay more, save more" when the promotion is only for 2010 on the website?


----------



## sassyredhead

BrizMarc said:


> How did you get "stay more, save more" when the promotion is only for 2010 on the website?



The information on the website is outdated.  If you click on the "Stay More, Save More" link on the hotel main page (icon on the left), the page that opens up only lists 2010 dates.  However, I just clicked on the "Check Availability" link, punched in my 2011 dates, and voila . . . rooms popped up with the cheaper rates.


----------



## AJA

January 27th - Feb 3rd 2011
(7 days! plenty of time for DD to see Harry Potter, and me to rest!)

RPR
Standard Queen Room
$153 per night
Stay More, Save More (the reason for 7 nights! -all thanks to info on Dis!)
AJA


----------



## chimo2u

chimo2u said:


> Booked today to guarantee my resort...Hopefully a substantial savings will come out when 2011 rates are released!!!
> 
> 
> FEB 10 - 13, 2011
> Portofino Bay Hotel
> Club Level
> $394 FEB 10
> $499 FEB 11/12
> Rack Rate scared1: Hope it comes down!!)
> Chimo2u



Thanks to the wonderful info on the Dis  I read that Stay more Save more rates are out for our timeframe...a quick call to reservations confirmed it, so here we go:


Feb 10-13, 2011
PBH Club Level 2 Queen
$354.60 per night
Stay More Save More
Chimo2u

Now, just waiting to see if AAA rates will bring it down even further


----------



## Inkmahm

chimo2u said:


> Thanks to the wonderful info on the Dis  I read that Stay more Save more rates are out for our timeframe...a quick call to reservations confirmed it, so here we go:
> 
> 
> Feb 10-13, 2011
> PBH Club Level 2 Queen
> $354.60 per night
> Stay More Save More
> Chimo2u
> 
> Now, just waiting to see if AAA rates will bring it down even further



We've never stayd at any of the Universal Hotels before but we plan to in March.  If we do 3 nights instead of 2, would that qualify for the stay more save more rates?  And are those generally better than annual pass discounted rates?


----------



## bubba's mom

Inkmahm said:


> We've never stayd at any of the Universal Hotels before but we plan to in March.  If we do 3 nights instead of 2, would that qualify for the stay more save more rates?  And are those generally better than annual pass discounted rates?



yes...it's usually a minimum of 3 nights.

it's actually a toss-up.  sometimes AP rates are better than stay/save...sometimes not.  ya never know...but, luckily, able to change the rate if something better does come up!


----------



## bubba's mom

nm


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> Hi Barb, tried to talk Charlotte into going back to PBH next year , but she wanted RPR, so not that bothered as we love both, probably RPR better.
> 
> July 16th- 30th
> RPR
> King Suite
> $269-$289
> Rack rate
> Platinum Card holder
> Rpbert1



it's a long vacation....better make the Mrs happy Robert 

don't think we are going next year  (1 reason I wanted to do the date/rate thread this year) 

One way or another, we're going to be on a boat next year.   Which...will be great...but I'll miss UO.


----------



## rpbert1

bumping

hope you get it sorted Barb, Still trying to talk lily in to a cruise , but she is having none of it
 planning California & Vegas for 2012, her cousin wanted us back next year, but do not want to overdo it with them, and they get tired of looking after us every year, so spoke to her about maybe every other year, hoping they will come over to us, but they where not keen on Ireland, so maybe her family will come.

tell Ryan congrats from all of us for his achievments, Charlotte does he first grading next month.


----------



## bubba's mom

Tell her good luck from us   I'm sure she'll do great....I'll expect a YouTube video 

As for the trip...maybe on the "every other" year, you's could meet somewhere between and have a trip together?  That way, you aren't going half way around the world and neither are they...but you still get a visit in.


----------



## rpbert1

wiil see if she allows me down for it, and hoping they come to Florida next year for a few days.


----------



## 4greatboys

9/24/2010
RPR
Garden
$169
APH
4greatboys

10/1/2010
RPR
water
$194/$164
FLOT 
4greatboys

10/20/2010
HRH
Standard
$179
APH
4greatboys


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

Royal Pacific
APH Rate
Oct. 5-10
Waterview- Loews Gold Upgrade
Oct. 5 - 7 at 134., Oct 8 - 9 at 209 
kimberlyfamilyfv


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

sorry about that


----------



## bubba's mom

Kimberlyfamilyfv said:


> sorry about that



no prob


----------



## Tjkane28

Feb 20-25, 2011
HRH
Stay More..."Pay" More
Queen Deluxe
$285 per night


----------



## cuddles

April 14-19
RPH
Waterview Queen
$247-$313
Stay more,Save More


----------



## debandbill

PBH
Garden View
2 Queens
11/8/10 - 11/13/10
$164
Florida Resident Rate


----------



## bubba's mom

debandbill said:


> PBH
> Garden View
> 2 Queens
> 11/8/10 - 11/13/10
> $164
> Florida Resident Rate




This thread is for 2011....you want 2010:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2245251&page=34


----------



## debandbill

Sorry...I leaped before I looked....

Thanks, Deb


----------



## bubba's mom

no problem Deb.....  Enjoy your birthday celebration!


----------



## BrerMama

June 2-5, 2011
Hard Rock
Deluxe Queen
Total is $1146 with taxes, about $368/night incl. taxes
Stay More, Save More
BrerMama


----------



## chimo2u

chimo2u said:


> Thanks to the wonderful info on the Dis  I read that Stay more Save more rates are out for our timeframe...a quick call to reservations confirmed it, so here we go:
> 
> 
> Feb 10-13, 2011
> PBH Club Level 2 Queen
> $354.60 per night
> Stay More Save More
> Chimo2u
> 
> Now, just waiting to see if AAA rates will bring it down even further



Yeah!! AAA rate released and it keeps getting better  Here is the updated info:


Feb 10-13, 2011
PBH Club Level 2 Queen
$315 per night
AAA Rate
Chimo2u


----------



## Mickey'sPal

Hard Rock Hotel
Room Type Standard 2 Queens 
Room Rate Feb 24  $271.15 
Feb 25 - Feb 26  $288.15 
Feb 27  $271.15 

Rate Description Stay More, Save More 4 Night Discount

Taxes-139.82

Total-1258.42

Called to try and get AAA discount also but was told discounts counld not be combined. They checked AAA rates and they were about $100 more that Stay/Play.


----------



## Subi WRX

Mickey'sPal said:


> Room Type Standard 2 Queens
> Room Rate Feb 24 $271.15
> Feb 25 - Feb 26 $288.15
> Feb 27 $271.15
> 
> Rate Description Stay More, Save More 4 Night Discount
> 
> Taxes-139.82
> 
> Total-1258.42
> 
> Called to try and get AAA discount also but was told discounts counld not be combined. They checked AAA rates and they were about $100 more that Stay/Play.


 

which hotel?


----------



## Mickey'sPal

Sorry, Hard Rock Hotel 
standard room 2 queens


----------



## cinders28

_Original rate
Jan 6-8
HRH 
Std Room 2Q
$259 / night
Seasonal Rate_
Called to ask about AAA rates. No STD rooms available, but I did upgrade to a garden view for a better price. Sweet. New stats below:

Jan 6-8
HRH
Garden View 2Q
$236.65 / night
AAA
Cinders28


----------



## SignMeUp

Do you have to call AAA to get the AAA rate?  I booked our vacation pkg this morning, but was told I have to call AAA to get that discount... just want to be sure.

ETA:  Ugh... been trying to call AAA.  First time was transferred to someone that was not available and the phone system hung up on me.  Second time, get recording saying that I've reached them after business hours.  Really?  at 9:20am CST on a Monday morning?  That must be a PST #??  Getting frustrated!  Any help is GREATLY appreciated!

Edit #2:  Finally figure out how to price it through the AAA website, but it's the exact same price that UO quoted me.  My dates are Mar 5-9.  Are the AAA rates just not out yet?  Does that mean that UO quoted me the rack rate?  Do I have to specifically ask for the Stay More Play More rate?  So confused...

Thanks!


----------



## Pembo

I booked online with Universal then called them once AAA rates were released and she adjusted it.


----------



## damo

SignMeUp said:


> Do you have to call AAA to get the AAA rate?  I booked our vacation pkg this morning, but was told I have to call AAA to get that discount... just want to be sure.
> 
> ETA:  Ugh... been trying to call AAA.  First time was transferred to someone that was not available and the phone system hung up on me.  Second time, get recording saying that I've reached them after business hours.  Really?  at 9:20am CST on a Monday morning?  That must be a PST #??  Getting frustrated!  Any help is GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> Edit #2:  Finally figure out how to price it through the AAA website, but it's the exact same price that UO quoted me.  My dates are Mar 5-9.  Are the AAA rates just not out yet?  Does that mean that UO quoted me the rack rate?  Do I have to specifically ask for the Stay More Play More rate?  So confused...
> 
> Thanks!



If there is a stay more save more rate available, they would have given it to you and it would come up on the internet when you check.  You also have to be staying for at least 3 days to get that rate when it is available.

You don't need to call AAA to get the AAA rate.  You can just call the Universal resorts number, tell them you have AAA and ask for the lowest available rate.

If you are booking a package, you may not be getting the lowest possible room rate.


----------



## Mike

What if you have a valid AAA membership when you book but do not renew the membership and it lapses before you checkin? Are you required to present a AAA card at checkin?


----------



## damo

Mike said:


> What if you have a valid AAA membership when you book but do not renew the membership and it lapses before you checkin? Are you required to present a AAA card at checkin?



You don't have to have it to book.  You are only supposed to have it at check-in.  Just like an annual pass.  Sometimes they ask to see it at check-in, sometimes they don't.


----------



## kodacachers

Updating our previous rates and changing our dates:

Feb 21-25 11
HRH
Club
$390
Stay More, Save More
kodacachers


----------



## diskids2

Jan.10-14
Hard Rock
2 Queen Standard
$159 per night
APH
Diskids2


----------



## CornishPixie

Update!!
Changed ressie to PBR!
$174 per night - APR
Couldn't pass it up - for just $15 more a night we get 5-star and 75 extra square feet!
Now we will have stayed at all three hotels!

Jan. 22-25
HRH - 2 queen standard room
$159 per night - APR rate
(thanks to diskids2!)

Cornish Pixie


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Feb 3
HRH
2 Queen Standard
$159 APH


Feb 12
PFB
Deluxe 2 Queens
$269 APH


----------



## Tjkane28

I  mixed up reservations for 2/20-2/25
Queen deluxe
Stay More/ Save More
327.20 + tax is the correct rate, not 285.

The 285 was for a non-deluxe room.

Sorry.


----------



## cpl100

January 5
RPH
2 Queen Standard
$219.00  Seasonal Rate (I think that's what it's called)

Called and asked about AAA but told they didn't see it in the system.


----------



## JRoyster86

Just called and updated my rate with the AAA discount. 


January 3-5
Hard Rock Hotel
Garden View 2 Queens
$211.65 
AAA Discount
jroyster86


----------



## chimo2u

My earlier posted rates for PBH are still standing as correct, however, tonight I decided to surprise my son with a stay at HRH, he's really been wanting to stay there! so with that said, my new rates and info are:


FEB 10-13, 2011
HRH Club Level
$309 AAA RATE
Chimo2u


----------



## cpl100

cpl100 said:


> January 5
> RPH
> 2 Queen Standard
> $219.00  Seasonal Rate (I think that's what it's called)
> 
> Called and asked about AAA but told they didn't see it in the system.



Called again today.  Was not able to get a AAA rate on the standard room but they upgraded me to a 'water view' for $211.65.  Supposedly this is better although I had already requested room 1733 which is supposed to be phenomenal.  Now I guess that is 'kaput' and I'll have to do more research for which water view room I should request.


----------



## bubba's mom

1733 is at the end of the hall on the top floor.  Can see Hulk and IOA from there.  We stayed a couple doors down in 1729 few years ago.  View was really nice.


----------



## Wadekind

31
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$279
Seasonal 
Wadekind


----------



## Wadekind

1-3
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$299
Seasonal 
Wadekind


----------



## ToyStory

June 2011

23 - 25
RPR
Standard 
$242 - Thursday
$260 - Friday
AAA Rate
Toystory


----------



## Pikester

Feb 28-March 5
RPR
Standard, 2 Q
$223.20 M-TH, $239.20 Fri
Stay More, Save More
Pikester


----------



## DougEMG

HRH
Aug 19 & Aug 20
2 Queen Garden View
$211/night
AAA
DougEMG


----------



## odhrty

March 31 - April 7
Super Saver 2 queen
$195


----------



## Wadekind

odhrty said:


> March 31 - April 7
> Super Saver 2 queen
> $195


What is Super Saver and how did you get this rate?


----------



## Hug the Mouse

March 2011

12-13
RPR
Std 2 Q
269.10 12th
251.10 13th
AAA
Hug the Mouse

AP rates weren't available at this time.  Can't wait!


----------



## Donaldswife

RPR
April 1-3, 2011
Standard 2Q
2 a 1 c
Rack rate?
$299/night

If anyone has a way to get a better rate please PM me, this is my first time to Universal and I am little clueless!


----------



## LisaWalkerC21

August 12 & 13
HRH
Pool View 2 Queens
$341/night (no tax)
AAA
lisawalkerc21

August 14 & 15
HRH
Pool View 2 Queens
$233/night (no tax)
AAA
lisawalkerc21


----------



## rstanley

18-22
RPR
Water View/2Q
$279 Fri/Sat and $262 Sun/Mon 
Stay More, Save More
rstanley


----------



## burnsoc

January 15 - 17
HRH
Kids Suite
$353 Per Night
APH
burnsoc


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> date: July 7, 8
> hotel: RPH
> type of room: standard
> rate: $269 for the 7th, $289 for the 8th
> type of rate: rack
> username: LV Disney Fan(atic)
> 
> They told me to keep calling back and checking for the AAA rates, which they "hope to have out soon".



Just added a night and got changed to the AAA rates.  New info:

July 6-8
RPH
standard
$242.10 for the 6th and 7th, $262.10 for the 8th
AAA rate
LV Disney Fan(atic)


----------



## mischief32

RPH  5/27-6/3

Stanard Room

5/27-28  $188 night
5/29-6/2  $174 night

rack rate I assume I book a package on website


----------



## melc0305

RPR

Standard 2 Queens

March 19 - $299
March 20-23 $279

Looks like I did not get a great rate....I just figured it was high due to Spring Break.


----------



## HLAuburn

RPR

1/15-18
Sat-$174 Sun/Mon-$139 
Standard with 2 Queens
Florida Resident Rate
hlauburn


----------



## gibbersome

Due to a pricing error, I found an available rate for Loews Royal Pacific from 12/31/10 - 1/7/11 for $116.24 a night (or $939.79 total with taxes and fees included). Similarly, I found Portofino Bay for $144 a night for the same dates ($1165.27 total). You don't need an annual pass or florida residency to book the rate.

The rate only works for those specific dates and length of stay (though it still works if you extend the stay beyond Jan 7th, but the first night has to be Dec 31st). Unfortunately for us, the dates overlap with our existing Disney World reservation so we can't use it. I hope it comes in handy for someone.


----------



## tinkgirl1984

4/6 & 4/7
RPR 
Standard room
$256/night
AAA


----------



## n2mm

No room yet, but thought I would join in while I watch for a decent August 2011 APH rate -- preferred passholders who check online often.


----------



## APB513

I'm hoping to get discount rates for HRH for September 1 - 3, 2011.


----------



## McIntoshTx

Sept 23 & Sept 24 2011
Standard room
5 Guest
$494 total


----------



## rpbert1

Hi Barb, cancelled my RPR reservation, could not get any Stay more on the suite upgrade, none available for our dates of the first week, probably because the HP gathering ,as i know they booked all their rooms that where allocated, so changed my reservation to 

7/16 to 7/30

Portofino bay

King Suite Platinum Upgrade

rate $240--$226

Stay More

rpbert1


----------



## maggiew

June 11, 17, 18
RPR
Club Level/2Q
$272.30 
Stay More, Save More
maggiew

June 12 - 16
RPR
Club Level/2Q
$258.30 
Stay More, Save More
maggiew


----------



## ibcnu

February 3, 2011
RPR Standard Room/2Q
$191
AAA Rate
ibcnu

February 4, 2001
RPR Club Level/2Q
$271.15
AAA Rate
ibcnu

we are getting in very late on the 3rd (after midnight), so that's why we will just drop our bags and sleep in the standard, wake up and walk over to club level, check-in and have breakfast


----------



## damo

Feb 

24-26
RPR
Standard 2Q
$189, $209
annual pass rate
damo


----------



## BrerMama

We changed our ressies from a Hard Rock deluxe queen to RPR Club Level. 

May 26 and May 29-June 2 our rate is $244.30
May 27 and 28 our rate is $258.30


----------



## rpbert1

Hi Barb, new rates out for RPR, so phoned to see if King suite was available so it wa, and changed my reservation its now

7/16 to 7/30

RPR

King Suite Platinum Upgrade

rate $202--$188

Stay More

rpbert1


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

july3-7  pbh  loews upgrade to deluxe 291.60/ night


----------



## bubba's mom

McIntoshTx said:


> Sept 23 & Sept 24 2011
> Standard room
> 5 Guest
> $494 total



Can't add till I know which hotel?


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> Hi Barb, new rates out for RPR, so phoned to see if King suite was available so it wa, and changed my reservation its now
> 
> 7/16 to 7/30
> 
> RPR
> 
> King Suite Platinum Upgrade
> 
> rate $202--$188
> 
> Stay More
> 
> rpbert1



You're worse than a woman...make up your mind!


----------



## bubba's mom

BrerMama said:


> We changed our ressies from a Hard Rock deluxe queen to RPR Club Level.
> 
> May 26 and May 29-June 2 our rate is $244.30
> May 27 and 28 our rate is $258.30



Still the Save More RATE??


----------



## dcherry

Just changed my ressie for the stay more save more rate

6/29 - 7/7

RPR

Standard

$188.30 and $202.30(weekend)


----------



## rpbert1

bubba's mom said:


> You're worse than a woman...make up your mind!



I know Barb, think its working with all them women at work, only 4 men out of 50, they all say we men are honarary women


----------



## ldmilton

Feb 27 to March 2
RPR - $189 (Standard Room)  Annual Passholder Rate

First visit as passholders and second stay at RPR

Changed our dates...going 2 weeks earlier (Feb 13 - Feb 17) and got RPR for $139 (APH rate)


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

Royal Pacific Resort
1/21-1/25   2011
AAA price
$186.15 per night
Total= $837.68


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> I know Barb, think its working with all them women at work, only 4 men out of 50, they all say we men are honarary women



good thing you're married!  them's good odds...if you're a dude!


----------



## rpbert1

They are good odds Barb, Lily gets a bit of the green eyed monster when we all go out together


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Previous:
Feb 3
HRH
2 Queen Standard
$159 APH


Feb 12
PFB
Deluxe 2 Queens
$269 APH 



*UPDATED:*
Feb 3
HRH
Deluxe 2 Queen
$226.80 Military Rate

Feb 12
PFB 
Deluxe 2 Queens
$233.80 Military Rate


----------



## Rubbertops

May 21 - 28
RPR
Club 2Q 
$258 & $244
Stay More, Save More
rubbertops


----------



## mapmakerj

June 21-25
RPR
Std 2Q
228.65 T-T
245.65 F
Stay More, Save More
mapmakerj


----------



## sdmom

Feb 10/11
RPR
Std 2Q
$186.15
AAA
sdmom


----------



## elbodans

date: may 11-15
hotel: portofino bay
type of room: standard
rate:$258
type of rate: stay more save more
username: elbodans


----------



## Disneyhappy

date - July 2-6
hotel - PBR
type of room - Garden  2Qu- Portofino Ste- Loews Platinum Upgrade
rate $292Saturday, $275 Sun, Mon., Tues
type of rate - Stay More
username - Disneyhappy


----------



## Claireybear

28 July - 4 Aug - RPR Club level 2 Q
5 nights at $258
2 nights at $272
Stay More Save More rate

Claire


----------



## kaffinito

date - March 4-7
hotel - RPH
type of room - Standard 2 Queen 
rate 209.00
type of rate - APH
username - kaffinito


----------



## RACEFAN9

March 6-9
Portofino
Garden View
$219
APH
RACEFAN9


----------



## Lycaon

October 5 - 10
Standard, 2 Queens

2 nights at $153
2 nights at $188
One night at $174
Stay More, Save More

I am going to keep my eyes open for any better deals, but I think this is as good as it gets. Still worth it


----------



## Inkmahm

March 26 and 27
RPR
Std 2Q
$269.10
AAA
inkmahm

I was told the AP rates came out but are full for my dates.  I guess I should have checked more often.  I had $299 booked in June, 2010 as my seasonal rate until I got the AAA rate today.  I wonder what the AP rates would have been?


----------



## ssdavis

date - Feb 11-17
hotel - HRH
type of room - Standard 2 Queen 
rate 186.75 (garden or theme park view)
type of rate - stay more save more
username - ssdavis


----------



## num1tigerfan

3/27-3/30
royal pacific
$189/night  APH


----------



## MdMommy

July 7 - 13 (6 nights)
RPR
Standard - 2 queens
$201.75 weekdays, $216.75 Fri & Sat nights
Stay More Save More
MDMommy


----------



## ChisJo

Finally got my rates for my dates:

May 8-11
RPR
$224.51 (stay more save more)
Standard 2 queens


----------



## roadtripper

Feb 19
RPR
Standard 2 Queens
294 +tax
rack, I'm guessing


----------



## Ohiodislover

RPR
4/17-4/24
237.40 /251 on Fr/Sa
standard/ two queens
Stay more Save more


----------



## disnewbie108

HRH 
3/17: $321.30 (military discount)
3/18: $335.30 (military discount)
Club Level (2 queen)


----------



## macraven

Oct 4-11
RPH
King Suite  (YF platinum upgrade)
$153.30 / $188.30 / $174.30
Stay More, Save More
macraven


----------



## tikilyn

I just booked for June 7th with an APH rate of 179.00!


----------



## christophfam

Date - June 3-5
Rate - APHs $174/Night
Standard 2 Queens


----------



## Rash

April 10-13
PBH
2 Queen (STD) w/ YF Gold upgrade to Deluxe
$219
APH
Rash


----------



## CherylMomOf3

RPR 
June 6-9
$224.10(Stay more, Save more)
2X Queen


----------



## ireland_nicole

November 28 (1 night)
RPH
$186 (AAA)
Standard 2 queen

Note: there is no AAA rate online for this date- when you type AAA it just gives the seasonal rate of $215- so I called and asked and got the lower rate.


----------



## goofy4tink

HRH...April 14/15, AP rate...$229.


----------



## nytimez

March 8-10
PBH
Garden View
$219
Florida Resident


----------



## work2live

March 6 - 9
PBH
Club King
$359
FL Resident

** Bay View King was $259 w/ FL Res Rate

***MY FIRST POST


----------



## nytimez

work2live said:


> March 6 - 9
> PBH
> Club King
> $359
> FL Resident
> 
> ** Bay View King was $259 w/ FL Res Rate
> 
> ***MY FIRST POST


----------



## macraven

work2live said:


> March 6 - 9
> PBH
> Club King
> $359
> FL Resident
> 
> ** Bay View King was $259 w/ FL Res Rate
> 
> ***MY FIRST POST






bringing out the dancing homies for you...


----------



## ChisJo

RPH
May 9-11
$179 (3 adults)
APH
Standard room


----------



## bubba's mom

Sorry bit behind...things (& the weather) got busy here.....

All ketchuped now


----------



## ireland_nicole

Not content to leave a good booking lie, we have changed our RPH ressie; here are the new deets:

Dec 3-4 (one night)
RPH
Club level 2 queens 
$271.15
AAA
ireland_nicole


----------



## tink20

Jun 5-9 (4nts)
PBH
Std. Garden 2 Queens
$179.00
AP Rate
tink20


----------



## DisMom72

July 14 -16
RPH
269.00
289.00
rack rate


----------



## kotto1234

June 11-12
RPR standard room - AAA rate
260+25 extra adult


----------



## Mike

DisMom72 said:


> July 14 -16
> RPH
> 269.00
> 289.00
> rack rate



Can I ask how you got this rate?  I am going to be there July 15 -18 and I'm being told there are no discount rates available.  Thanks!


----------



## rpbert1

Mike said:


> Can I ask how you got this rate?  I am going to be there July 15 -18 and I'm being told there are no discount rates available.  Thanks!



There is a large WWHP convention on , on your dates for RPR, so prob no discounts as it is expected to be very busy.
here is the convention link
http://www.leakycon.com/


----------



## Bluer101

Loews Royal Pacific Resort
Average price per night $169.00
CHECK-IN:Wed May 25, 2011
CHECK-OUT:Mon May 31, 2011
TOTAL NIGHTS:6
GUESTS:2 Adult(s), 1 Kid(s)
RATE TYPE:Florida Resident Special
ROOM TYPE:Water View 2 Queen Room (You First Gold upgrade)


----------



## cvjw

June 3 - 5, 2011
HRH garden view  $199 per night
APH discount


----------



## Wadekind

Mike said:


> Can I ask how you got this rate?  I am going to be there July 15 -18 and I'm being told there are no discount rates available.  Thanks!



That is not a discount. It is the standard seasonal rate.


----------



## pas130

Aug.25-28,2011
Portofino Bay
Portofino Suite
$450/nt
Stay more/save more (waiting on APH rates too)
Pas130


----------



## sanveaz

Dec 14-22
RPR
Standard King
153.30
stay more save more
sanveaz


----------



## n2mm

Still waiting for APH rates for August.  So far they only go to June.


----------



## bjakmom

Soooo last minute. . . no discounts available
March 19-22 - 3 nights
PBH
$269/249/249
Std K with Plat upgrade to Portofino Suite- 
honestly I was shocked they still had suites left
DS & his GF coming from CA to meet us for Spring Break


----------



## ldmilton

RPR
May 2 & 3
$154
Standard King
APH rate


----------



## jagwebb1

May
4 - 8
RPR
$154 & $174
FL Resident


----------



## Kewz1

date -- *Octobr 13 - 16*
hotel -- *HRH*
type of room -- *Pool view/2 queen beds*
rate -- *$219.80 plus tax Thursday night, $233.80 plus tax Fri & Sat nights*type of rate -- *Military*
username -- *Kewz1*


----------



## Bluer101

I keep adding nights.

Loews Royal Pacific Resort
Average price per night $169.00
CHECK-IN:Thu May 25, 2011
CHECK-OUT:Mon May 31, 2011
TOTAL NIGHTS:6
GUESTS:2 Adult(s), 1 Kid(s)
RATE TYPE:Florida Resident Special
ROOM TYPE:Water View 2 Queen Room (You First Gold upgrade)
__________________


----------



## StarWarsJez

Just looked at 10-13 July at the Hard Rock and the cheapest I could get in a standard room (2 adults 2 children) was $309 per night.

Wow thats expensive!


----------



## damo

StarWarsJez said:


> Just looked at 10-13 July at the Hard Rock and the cheapest I could get in a standard room (2 adults 2 children) was $309 per night.
> 
> Wow thats expensive!



Busy season in a deluxe hotel will get you every time!!!  Compare it to one of the deluxe disney hotels within walking distance of the parks such as Beach Club for a value comparison --- $473.


----------



## mamabearof4

April 3
HRH
237.30
2 Q garden view
Military discount
mamabearof4


----------



## Ohiodislover

mamabearof4 said:


> April 3
> HRH
> 237.30
> 2 Q garden view
> Military discount
> mamabearof4




Good rate.  That is the same rate I got at RPR with the Stay more save more promo.

Have a great trip!  Come back and tell us how things went.


----------



## bubba's mom

Bluer101 said:


> I keep adding nights.



better than having to subtract nights


----------



## Mickey Fliers

Do I have to call to get a military rate??


----------



## macraven

yes


----------



## YCFAN

May 13-15th.
Graceland Suite
No discounts on suites.  Sixth visit. Third Graceland Suite.


----------



## Bluer101

YCFAN said:


> May 13-15th.
> Graceland Suite
> No discounts on suites.  Sixth visit. Third Graceland Suite.



How much is that suite?


----------



## YCFAN

It varies depending on the time of year.  For that particular time of year, it's $1980 plus tax per night making it around $2109/night.  We also booked the adjoining club level room with a AAA discount for approximately $446/per night. We have two extra adults in the room.

This is a very special occasion as our son is graduating from college and we are bringing 4 of his friends who also will graduate with him.

The room is gorgeous though.  It is approximately 2200 square feet complete with a baby grand piano, 65" TV in the living room and fireplace in the bedroom, not to mention a bathroom that you could live in.

I'm sure the guys will have a ball!  We also get a complimentary cabana for each day of our stay.


----------



## brenda1966

Oct 26, Oct 27 - $224 + tax, Stay more Save more rate
Oct 28 - $242 + tax, Stay more save more rate


----------



## RayRing

Hard Rock Hotel® at Universal Orlando® Resort

Arrival Date             Monday, December 26, 2011 
Departure Date        Thursday, December 29, 2011 
Room Type              Garden View 2 Queens 
Room Rate              $384.00 
Rate Description      AAA Member Discount  (Note: They listed the AAA discount, but it didn't reduce the room rate at all.

Addition Costs
Room Tax             12.5% 
Self Parking          $15 per night


----------



## Laurabearz

June

9th

RPR
Std 2 Qu
$154.00 ($173.25 with tax)
APH Confirmation says.. Premier Annual Pass Special
Laurabearz

One night  better than no nights


----------



## Sammy Cat

RayRing said:


> Hard Rock Hotel® at Universal Orlando® Resort
> 
> Arrival Date             Monday, December 26, 2011
> Departure Date        Thursday, December 29, 2011
> Room Type              Garden View 2 Queens
> Room Rate              $384.00
> Rate Description      AAA Member Discount  (Note: They listed the AAA discount, but it didn't reduce the room rate at all.
> 
> Addition Costs
> Room Tax             12.5%
> Self Parking          $15 per night



You should call their reservation line and do the AAA discount that way. I don't think going online registers the discount properly. There is something wrong there.


----------



## damo

I don't believe there is any AAA rates out for December yet.  Online does not show AAA rates for the Orlando hotels.  You need to call AAA or Loews.  Even AAA online has been reported to be higher than what you get when you call Loews directly.


----------



## Rags

Just booked the RPR Sept 4th thru Sept 9th 

Stay more saver more $164.00 per night.

Houston I need a ticker.


----------



## Rags

Just booked the RPR Sept 4th thru Sept 9th 

Stay more saver more $164.00 per night.

Houston I need a ticker.


----------



## Michelina

RPR
4 Nights - 5/27 - 5/31
AP Rate $204 for the first three nights, $184 for the last night.
Soooo excited!! Now if I can find some good airfare it will be perfect!


----------



## Bluer101

Michelina said:


> RPR
> 4 Nights - 5/27 - 5/31
> AP Rate $204 for the first three nights, $184 for the last night.
> Soooo excited!! Now if I can find some good airfare it will be perfect!



We are there the same time. May 25-31 at RPR, might bump into you.


----------



## jklmrm

June
8-9
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$224.10
AAA (10% off seasonal rate of $249)
jklmrm


----------



## ZooKeeper13

Just booked RPR

November
10 - 17

Stay More Save More
11/10: $174.30
11/11-11/12: $188.30
11/13-11/16: $174.30

Std King
Total: $1404.13

Strangely, I originally looked at 11/10-11/16 and the total was $1725.78!  $321.65 _less_ to _add_ an extra day?


----------



## kerri0616

PBH
6/6-6/9
2A 2C
Bay View
$219/night
APH

Kerri


----------



## michele2042

RPR
August 16 through August 20
$186.15
stay more save rate
booked two rooms


----------



## zippehsmom

RPR

Aug. 14-17

AAA rate $186.15 ($209.42 with tax)


Not bad, waiting to see if APH rate will be a little better... but I'll take what I have, if not


----------



## schumigirl

RPR

08/17 - 08/31.....

14 nights

$153.30 per night

Stay more Save more


----------



## RAPstar

Royal Pacific Resort
September 29-Oct. 3
Standard King room
$131.40 before taxes/$147.82 after taxes
Travel Agent discount
RAPstar


----------



## Sammy Cat

zippehsmom said:


> RPR
> 
> Aug. 14-17
> 
> AAA rate $186.15 ($209.42 with tax)
> 
> 
> Not bad, waiting to see if APH rate will be a little better... but I'll take what I have, if not



That is very good!
My AAA rate was $260 (Fri + Sat) $240 (Sun) + tax for June 10-13. Too much. 

I wonder why the big difference?


----------



## damo

Sammy Cat said:


> That is very good!
> My AAA rate was $260 (Fri + Sat) $240 (Sun) + tax for June 10-13. Too much.
> 
> I wonder why the big difference?



Mid June is high season.  Mid August is beginning of a slower season.


----------



## ky07

*Offsite this year
July 18-22
Holiday Inn Main gate to Universal
Double Queen
bought thru Orbitz package and averages out to $79.75 a night*


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Offsite this year
> July 18-22
> Holiday Inn Main gate to Universal
> Double Queen
> bought thru Orbitz package and averages out to $79.75 a night*


----------



## WendyLovesPeter

242 plus tax last days of June - according to rep there will be no APH rate during this time


----------



## ADP

WendyLovesPeter said:


> 242 plus tax last days of June - according to rep there will be no APH rate during this time


That's disappointing to hear and hopefully not true, otherwise I'll be offsite or over at Disney World driving to Universal.


----------



## bumbershoot

date:   9/22-9/25

hotel:  PBR

room: 2 Queen Garden view

rate: averages out to 212.63/night with tax included (194.40 less expensive than stay more save more rate!)

type: AP 

username: bumbershoot


----------



## Mom3girls

dates Aug 9-11

2 nights AAA gardenview room

Hard Rock Hotel
$328 per night = $656

Doesn't sound like a good deal to me


----------



## damo

Mom3girls said:


> dates Aug 9-11
> 
> 2 nights AAA gardenview room
> 
> Hard Rock Hotel
> $328 per night = $656
> 
> Doesn't sound like a good deal to me



Does that include taxes?  Rack rate is $309 for those dates.


----------



## Mom3girls

That includes taxes.  It's $291 plus tax.  The rack rate for gardenview is $324 plus taxes per night.  $309 is rack rate for standard view rooms.


----------



## damo

Mom3girls said:


> That includes taxes.  It's $291 plus tax.  The rack rate for gardenview is $324 plus taxes per night.  $309 is rack rate for standard view rooms.



I wouldn't pay extra for gardenview over standard view.  You aren't going to be looking out the windows anyways.  If you really want a deal, call and ask for obstructed view room with your AAA rate.


----------



## Mom3girls

They said that was the cheapest room available for AAA discount the nights we are going.  The only other AAA rates were for club level and kids suites.


----------



## TLinden16

Edited to update the rates.

Sept. 15-18
PBH
Bay view 2 queen
$199 + tax the first night $229 + tax the second two nights
AAA
TLinden16

Two days before AP rates came out, I booked a garden view room at the AAA rate of $219 a night, but when I saw others got AP rates, I called up to see if I could do better.  They didn't have the AP available for the garden view, so I wound up getting a Bay View room for just about the same price as I would have paid for the Garden View (I saved a whopping 60 cents over the AAA rate but have a bay view now).  

The reservation agent also quoted me the rates for the Royal Pacific.  Those rates were $139 for the first night, and $169 for the next two nights.


----------



## RAPstar

RAPstar said:


> Royal Pacific Resort
> September 29-Oct. 3
> Standard King room
> $131.40 before taxes/$147.82 after taxes
> Travel Agent discount
> RAPstar



added a day to my trip, so now will be 9/28 to 10/3


----------



## Rags

Just booked


RPR
AAA RATE $224.00 Standard Room


----------



## damo

June
2 - 4
Portofino
Srd 2 Qu 
$174 before taxes
APH rate
damo


----------



## pigby

8/31 to 9/3 - HRH Pool view 2queen - APH rate $194 for 2 nights and $224 for the 3rd night (weekend rate)


----------



## keishashadow

10/6 & 10/7
Portofino
Gardenview $169 & $273+
AP 10/5, 10/6, rack 10/7
keishashadow


----------



## Melanie230

HRH Garden View Room October 3-6
$169 per night
Total with tax $570.34!

We bought the annual pass to get a nice discount on the room and to save money for when we go back next summer!


----------



## bubba's mom

Rags said:


> Just booked
> 
> 
> RPR
> AAA RATE $224.00 Standard Room



no date?


----------



## akmom

June 27-July 1
RPR
Standard Room
$228.65 per night

First Universal Trip ever!


----------



## keishashadow

barb i added another night - 10/5 thanx


keishashadow said:


> 10/6 & 10/7
> Portofino
> Gardenview $169 & $273+
> AP 10/5, 10/6, rack 10/7
> keishashadow


----------



## LarryM

8/21/11 - 8/23/2011
RPH
water view king
169 night
APH
LarryM


----------



## bubba's mom

akmom said:


> June 27-July 1
> RPR
> Standard Room
> $228.65 per night
> 
> First Universal Trip ever!



What kind of rate is this?


----------



## RAPstar

Not staying onsite now, but still going.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

bubba's mom said:


> What kind of rate is this?



I'm not the OP, but that is the Stay More, Save More rate.

We will be at RPR June 12-16 and are also paying 228.65 plus tax.  Kind of bummed there are no AP rates (seems like we paid $179 at PBH last summer), but still looking forward to the trip!


----------



## bubba's mom

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> I'm not the OP, but that is the Stay More, Save More rate.
> 
> We will be at RPR June 12-16 and are also paying 228.65 plus tax.  Kind of bummed there are no AP rates (seems like we paid $179 at PBH last summer), but still looking forward to the trip!



Thanks


----------



## Sazzo'sMommy

July 25
HRH
Deluxe 2 Queen
3Adults 2Kids
AAA
388.60


----------



## mickey family

July
13 - 16
Portofino
Bay view, 2 queen
$259 2 nites, $279 3rd nite
APH rate


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

mickey family said:


> July
> 13 - 16
> Portofino
> Bay view, 2 queen
> $259 2 nites, $279 3rd nite
> APH rate



Thanks so much for posting this!  

I just changed from RPH at $228.65 per night to PBH at $219 per night. (There were no AP rates for RPH for my dates.)

So my updated info:

June 12-16 - PBH - $219 plus tax for a standard room - APH rate


----------



## DonnaLeah

I am so excited to be staying at RPR this July; we haven't been to USO since '08!!

Our dates
RPR July 26th-31st
3 nights @ 215.20
2 nights @ 231.20

(std room, but hoping for upgrade to water view)
stay more, play more rate


----------



## Brownie54

PBR Garden View with APH for memorial weekend.
$199 May 27th - May 30th.
$179 May 31st.
I think that is a good deal!


----------



## nytimez

date: Aug 22-24
hotel: PBH
type of room: Garden View
rate: $169
type of rate: Florida Resident


----------



## Disfamplan

I just had reservations apply APH discounts to my rooms I booked 4 months ago.

RPR - June 30-Jul 2 (2nights)
waterview 2Q $219/$239 (was standard $269/$289)
waterview 2Q $219/$239 (was standard $269/$289)
waterview 2Q $219/$239 (was standard $269/$289)
waterview 2Q $219/$239 (was standard $269/$289)
Kids Suite - $504/$524 (no discount avail)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Marquibiri

Royal Pacific Resort:

APH:
$169 a night without taxes.
September 22-25 for HHN!!!!


----------



## goofy!

Portofino
12/17 - 12/22

2 bedroom Portofino Suite (1 king bedroom, 1 two queen bedroom, Portofino parlor)

SMSM rate/platinum upgrade

$411

and dreaming of an upgrade to the Villa Suite (one can dream, can't they?)


----------



## n2mm

August 13th (1 night -- Saturday night)

Portofino Bay -- Bay View w/2 Q beds
$199 before taxes

APH - special pin code rate via email


----------



## wreck

July 1st & 2nd (fri - sat)  
RPH
H2O View 2 Q beds
$179 + tax



July 3rd (sun)
RPH
H2O View 2 Q beds
$159 + tax



Specific to me pin code rate via email recieved on June 1st 

They knew the name associated with the pin code and even asked if that person was staying in the room.


----------



## LaurieA

RPH-
Jun 22&23rd-189.00
June 24th- 209.00
APH rate

SO EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## joshuasmom1

Oct 15-19
RPR
Standard
241.50
Harry Potter Package
Joshuasmom1

Very Excited!!!:


----------



## schumigirl

Need to update as we have upgraded to a King Suite.

So........14 Nights

8/17 - 8/31

RPR King Suite

$251.53 & tax

Stay More Save More rate.


----------



## smdigh

APH Rates just came out for mid October - so we cancelled RPR and booked at HRH

10/19/2011
HRH
Garden View 2 Queens
$189.00
APH
smdigh


----------



## AlexandNessa

HRH Garden View 2 Queen Room 
Rate: Annual Passholder Special   
Wed Oct 05, 2011 $169.00  
Thu Oct 06, 2011 $169.00  
Fri Oct 07, 2011 $234.00  
Sat Oct 08, 2011 $234.00  
Sun Oct 09, 2011 $189.00 


Switched from PBH to HRH after no upgrade at PBH due to black out dates.  Figured if we weren't going to get our upgrade, we'd rather be in the center of everything at HRH.  Will see if King Room available at check in.


----------



## Disneyhappy

Update-

PBH garden view
APH
July 1 & 2 - $199
July 3,4,5 - $179
Platinum Upgrade to Portofino Suite


----------



## cel_disney

Sept 27-29
RPH
Standard
139$ (1 room) /189$ (2 rooms)
APH / AAA
cel_disney


----------



## tinydancer09

For now til APH rate comes out:

December 13-17
RPR
197.10 a night SMSM 
788.40 total.


----------



## llb

PBH, July 8
3 adults, 1 child
APH, Bay View, $279 (tax and extra person charge included)


----------



## drag n' fly

HRH Club Level

2 adults/3 kids

August 14-18

327 a night tax included smsm.


----------



## Kewz1

We switched our reservation.    Here's the updated info:

Oct 13 - 16
RPR
Club Level
$265 (1st night) and $309 (2nd & 3rd nights) = TOTAL $992.26
APH rate
Kewz1


Thank you!
Kristen


----------



## ngoldy

Dec 17 - 20
RPR
Standard 2 Queens, extra adult
$211.15
AAA
ngoldy


----------



## longhorn341

PBH,  3-7 October
Standard King Garden View
$169 per night
Florida Resident


----------



## MARK N TYME

$164/199 rpr aph 3a 1c STANDARD ROOM


----------



## PatMcDuck

HRH Club level, 2 queen room. 

 Sept 7-11

$218/night


PIN code mailing rate.


----------



## wayneg

ZooKeeper13 said:


> Just booked RPR
> 
> November
> 10 - 17
> 
> Stay More Save More
> 11/10: $174.30
> 11/11-11/12: $188.30
> 11/13-11/16: $174.30
> 
> Std King
> Total: $1404.13
> 
> Strangely, I originally looked at 11/10-11/16 and the total was $1725.78!  $321.65 _less_ to _add_ an extra day?



A site to check prices with just now is www.travelrepublic.co.uk Just looked and you can book from other countries. click on US flag bottom right. Hopefully you can get similar prices to us in the UK.
Just put in your dates and its coming up at £652 for the 7 nights @ $1.61/£1 that equates to $1,050 incl tax. Quite a saving over your $1,404

No savings for a few nights but good savings for 7 nights.


----------



## RACEFAN9

Oct.14-16
RPR 2 rooms standard 2 queens(you first blue member,hope to get a upgrade)
$209 APH rate


----------



## kochmd1

August 27-29

RPR Standard King

$ 169/ $ 139 APH rate


----------



## cuches

October 2-8
1 room, 2 adults, 1 child at HRH
$165/night
Standard garden view but hoping for a free upgrade.


----------



## macraven

wayneg said:


> A site to check prices with just now is www.travelrepublic.co.uk Just looked and you can book from other countries. click on US flag bottom right. Hopefully you can get similar prices to us in the UK.
> Just put in your dates and its coming up at £652 for the 7 nights @ $1.61/£1 that equates to $1,050 incl tax. Quite a saving over your $1,404
> 
> No savings for a few nights but good savings for 7 nights.



wayne, i checked the site out.
i put in royal pacific resort and it should it was located on international drive.

i'm thinking it isn't the universal royal pacific.

what do you think?
it definetely was much cheaper than what i am paying.


----------



## wayneg

macraven said:


> wayne, i checked the site out.
> i put in royal pacific resort and it should it was located on international drive.
> 
> i'm thinking it isn't the universal royal pacific.
> 
> what do you think?
> it definetely was much cheaper than what i am paying.



Thats the correct one, for some reason they list it as Idrive but you cannot mistake it by the desciption. Its showing at £608 for a double room 4th-11th Oct, = $991 @ $1.63/£1.
If you click on map view it shows it in the correct place.


"Fabulous 'South Seas' themed hotel. Located on-site at Universal Orlando and close to all International Drive attractions. An amazing lagoon style swimming pool, fitness center. Hotel features 5 on-site restaurants including Emeril Lagasse's 'Tchoup' chop restaurant, lounge and bar areas. 1000 well furnished upscale rooms that maintain the Polynesian theme, all rooms are equipped with fridges, coffee maker, hairdryer and iron/board. Guests enjoy 'no line, no wait' park privilege at Universal Orlando parks. Free water taxi to Universal Orlando theme parks, free transport to Sea World and Wet 'n Wild. 2 night minimum stay required."


----------



## macraven




----------



## Zim

NOVEMBER / DECEMBER

27 - 1
RPR
Standard 2 Queen
131.40
Mailer code
Zim


----------



## damo

Sept. 15-16
RPR
Standard 2 Queen
139
APH
Damo

Sept. 23-24
PBH
Portofino Suite platinum upgrade
199.99
APH
Damo


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Sept. 15-16
> RPR
> Standard 2 Queen
> 139
> APH
> Damo
> 
> Sept. 23-24
> PBH
> Portofino Suite platinum upgrade
> 199.99
> APH
> Damo



awful big gap in the dates there....where ya goin?


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> awful big gap in the dates there....where ya goin?



We're doing a week at DVC.  My daughter and her STBDF*, his mom and dad and sister, and me.  I traded from RCI into the Boardwalk Villas for the week.  DFSIL's**  family are huge Disney lovers but have never been to WDW, so it should be fun!  Of course we couldn't come down without doing Universal!

*(soon to be dear fiance)

** (dear future son in law's)


----------



## maryann92201

December 4 - 9
RPR
$134 ~ Standard Room
AR Rate


----------



## cuddlykp

RPH: 
Nov 18-24
Standard
$201.75


----------



## JRoyster86

Nov 22-26
RPR
Standard King
Nov 22	$224.20
Nov 23 - Nov 24	$248.20
Nov 25	$264.20
Stay more, save more
jroyster86

This is over Thanksgiving so that's why the rate is all over the place!


----------



## sandymandr

October
10-13
HRH 
Garden View 2 Queen Room 
$189.00 
APH Special 
sandymandr


----------



## sandymandr

damo said:


> We're doing a week at DVC.  My daughter and her STBDF*, his mom and dad and sister, and me.  I traded from RCI into the Boardwalk Villas for the week.  DFSIL's**  family are huge Disney lovers but have never been to WDW, so it should be fun!  Of course we couldn't come down without doing Universal!
> 
> *(soon to be dear fiance)
> 
> ** (dear future son in law's)



Congratulations!!  I love happy news!


----------



## ttree

Dec 16th to 22, RPR, SMPM rate, club level $239/ night


----------



## Beezle2

December 14th, 15th, 16th
RPR
Std 2 QU
$134, $134, $164
APH
Beezle2


----------



## Laurabearz

November
8-9
RPR
Std 2 Qu
$139 plus tax
APH
Laurabearz


----------



## mischief32

RPH

11/17-22

11/17-$139
11/18-19 $169
11/20-21 $139
APH

Very excited to go again


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hullo.  Decided to go back for NYE, even though we just got back from HHN.  Airfare was a bargain.  Sure, we have to work Christmas to get off for New Year's but such is life:

Dec 30 - Jan 4
HRH
Pool View
368.90$ (Fri/Sat)/209.25$ (starting Sunday)
Stay More/Save More
AlexandNessa


----------



## MrsMud

*December 4 -6 (staying one night at Seaworld before),

HRH garden view $154 a night (APH rate).*


----------



## Iheoma

May 1-8, 2012 -- PBH - deluxe room  - Stay more, save more rate

$216 (weekdays)
$230 (weekend)


----------



## DrDoofenshmirtz

December 6th - 9th (3 nights)

Royal Pacific

Standard Room, King Bed

$219.62

DrDoofenshmirtz

At least, that's what I think it breaks down to. My package price was $827.86, but that includes 3 day park to park passes, daily continental breakfast, upgraded room category at check-in (if available...it won't be) and one way meet and greet transfer from MCO to RP.


----------



## Jperiod

12/16/11
RPH
standard 2 queens garden view
$186
AAA
jperiod


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

January 3rd, 2012
Standard View at Royal Pacific
$194 w/CAA


----------



## Rags

Jan 27th and 28th 
Hard Rock Hotel
$234.00


----------



## donnishobson

Portofino Bay Hotel
Garden View 1 King
Room Rate	
Feb 2 	$179.00
Feb 3 - Feb 4 	$214.00
Feb 5 - Feb 6 	$179.00

Annual passholder rate


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Royal Pacific
Standard View, 2 Queens
July 16-18
2 rooms, guaranteed connecting
AAA rate: $251.10 ($282.49 w/tax)

Would have like HRH, but it's $305 before taxes and since we need 2 rooms, I just can't justify the cost difference.  We'll take the kids over to the Hard Rock pool one afternoon... .  

Still waiting to see what the APH rates will be.


----------



## tink1957

Royal Pacific

January 1-2 

Water View Room, 2 Queens  

3 adults, $199 AP rate (this includes $25 extra guest fee)

Couldn't get for the full time as all onsite hotels were fully booked for New Year's so staying offsite the rest of the time.


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

PBH
4 nights 12/7 to 12/11
$179.40 per night
Garden view room

This was a special promotional rate that we received in August via a post card. We hadn't planned on taking this trip, but the rate was too good to pass up.


----------



## wdwluver

PBH
11/20/11 - 1 night
$169
2 Queens, Garden View
AP Rate


----------



## Bluer101

RPR

December 1-5th
1st $134
2-3 $159
4th $134

APH rate.

We just added the 1st since it's still cheap. It's better drive up Thursday afternoon than get up real early Friday morning.


----------



## lrauers

12/18-12/21/11, king garden view, 186.00 AAA, RPR


----------



## fergusonjlf

What does APH mean?


----------



## blackjack68

fergusonjlf said:


> What does APH mean?




Annual Pass Holder rate. 

Royal Pacific
1/22-1/27  - 5 nights
2 Queens Standard Room
$144 per night
APH


----------



## cbsnyber1

Hard Rock - booked through hotel
10/4 - 10/8 2012  4 nights
two queens club level
Average $327/night (plus tax) SMSM rate - AAA rate was identical


----------

